# Oregon wmr200



## acaciolobo (15 Abr 2010 às 21:49)

Caros MeteoAmigos,

Desejava que alguem me informasse, qual o software que devo utilizar para mostrar e fazer a leitura dos dados da estação WMR 200 e colocar em site próprio a informação através de FTP.
Aguardo e agradeço as vossas respostas.

P.S. A WMR 200 conecta ao computador por USB.


----------



## romeupaz (19 Abr 2010 às 14:42)

acaciolobo disse:


> Caros MeteoAmigos,
> 
> Desejava que alguem me informasse, qual o software que devo utilizar para mostrar e fazer a leitura dos dados da estação WMR 200 e colocar em site próprio a informação através de FTP.
> Aguardo e agradeço as vossas respostas.
> ...



Boas eu tenho a wmr100 e uso o Weather Display
que considero bastante bom


----------



## frz (20 Abr 2010 às 11:04)

romeupaz disse:


> Boas eu tenho a wmr100 e uso o Weather Display
> que considero bastante bom



Boas, 

Como é que funciona este tipo de software bem como os instrumentos, com sistemas operativos linux?


----------



## romeupaz (20 Abr 2010 às 12:29)

frz disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Como é que funciona este tipo de software bem como os instrumentos, com sistemas operativos linux?



O sistema operativo que uso é Win7 mas sei que o WD tem uma versão linux de resto desconheço


----------

